# New Here Hi all and need help on an ID



## Leclair10 (Jun 22, 2009)

First off HELLO EVERYONE!!! I was into freshwater for over 15 years,started a saltwater Nano and something bad happened to it. Shut it all down for a couple years and have just set up a 29 gallon reef tank this afternoon.
Was wondering if someone could kindly tell me what this is. Its just startiong to open back up so sorry for the bad pic. Any help would be awesome!!


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

**w2 to the site glad to have you, Nice lookin coral, and im sure someone will be along shortly to ID it for you. We have some of the foremost Saltwater experts on staff here, as well as tons of knowledgeable Members.*


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

Wecome to the site! Did you say you just set up the tank today?


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

It looks like a finger leather of some sort often called Devils Hand or something to that effect. If its firm to the touch and turgid then this is a safe bet on ID. If in fact it is a finger leather its a fairly easy coral to maintian and grow in the reef tank. It however will secret chemicals that function as growth inhibitors that will possibly effect the corals around it, especially in small more confined tanks such as Nanos which most would agree your 29 qualifies as one. If you have other non "leather" type corals in the tank you will likely want to do freqent water changes and possibly run Carbon and media in your filter to remove these chemical compounds from the water so they dont build to high levels and have a negative inpact on your tank.


----------



## Leclair10 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I knew it was a Leather of some sort,there are so many that look like it that its hard to pinpoint the exact type.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like a Lobophytum finger leather, cool. Thanks for sharing the pic and welcome aboard our community!
[FONT=arial,sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Leclair10 (Jun 22, 2009)

The leather is doing much better after the move!! He's moving up and down on his rock looking for the best spot for himself. He's opening up more and more everyday!!


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Its moving?! As in like crawling across the rock?


----------



## Leclair10 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yep he's moving,at first he moved down and squished himself into the front of the glass. Now he's moving back up to brighter light. Although not fast you can tell that he's moved it's kinda cool.


----------



## WhisperinLoudly (May 27, 2009)

In your post you said you just set up the tank on 6/21/09. The picture shows coral-fish and snails in a 5 day old tank. Yikes, tell me it ain't so.


----------



## Leclair10 (Jun 22, 2009)

LMAO I guess I should have been more clear in my first post. The tank has been running for a couple of years. It was just "set up" at my place.
I have had saltwater tanks in the past and had a "tank accident" that was so bad I shut all my tanks down. I bred and raised Angels and Discus for over 12 years. I'm new here but not new to fish keeping,although I'm kinda a newbie to the salt thing. Hope that clears some of the confusion.


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have never seen a lobophytum do that trick before! I have seen it with Anemones and Mushrooms, Rics and Fungia corals but not leathers. Guesss it just goes to show you havent seen it all.


----------



## WhisperinLoudly (May 27, 2009)

Leclair10 said:


> LMAO I guess I should have been more clear in my first post. The tank has been running for a couple of years. It was just "set up" at my place.
> I have had saltwater tanks in the past and had a "tank accident" that was so bad I shut all my tanks down. I bred and raised Angels and Discus for over 12 years. I'm new here but not new to fish keeping,although I'm kinda a newbie to the salt thing. Hope that clears some of the confusion.


 Ok, I feel better now that you cleared that up


----------

